# Persian: the year after next



## seitt

Greetings,

I believe that ‘پیارسال’ is the year before last; do you have a word for ‘the year after next’, please?

This would, of course, make it the year equivalent of پسفدرا.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

last year = پارسال
the year before last = پيارسال
two year before last = پس پيارسال
three year before last = پسون پيارسال or سه سال پيش
four year before last = چهارسال پيش
etc.

yesterday = ديروز
the day before yesterday= پريروز
two day before yesterday = پس پريروز
three day before yesterday = پسون پريروز or چهار روز پيش
four day before yesterday = پنج روز پيش
etc.

next year = سال بعد/آينده
the year after next = دوسال ديگه
two year after next = سه سال ديگه
three year after next = چهارسال ديگه
etc.

next day = فردا
the day after next = پس فردا
two day after next = پسون فردا or سه روز ديگه
three day after next = چهار روز ديگه
etc.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I believe that ‘پیارسال’ is the year before last; do you have a word for ‘the year after next’, please? سال آینده
> 
> This would, of course, make it the year equivalent of پسفدرا.
> پس فردا
> 
> All the best, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon


----------



## seitt

Many thanks for the truly excellent help.


----------



## seitt

Whoops, I missed something again.

How do you pronounce پسون in پسون پريروز? Does it have a meaning of its own?

Many thanks for everything.


----------



## searcher123

پسون = Pasoon = پس از آن


----------



## seitt

Many many thanks. Just one last thing: is دوسال ديگه with kasre after سال? 

If so it's like چهارسال پيش, isn't it? (I'm almost sure that چهارسال پيش takes an extra kasre after سال.)


----------



## searcher123

No. There is not any kasre on any word.


----------



## searcher123

Oh, albeit no problem if you pronounce سال with kasre, but it is not nice and common.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all is crystal clear now.


----------



## Faylasoof

searcher123 said:


> ....
> 
> the year before last = *پيارسال*
> two year before last = پس* پيارسال*
> three year before last = پسون *پيارسال* or سه سال پيش
> ....


 I have a question about *پيارسال* . I assume this is in colloquial speech, because I remember it being *پیرار سال*  , in formal Persian. Right?


----------



## searcher123

Faylasoof said:


> I have a question about *پيارسال* . I assume this is in colloquial speech, because I remember it being *پیرار سال*  , in formal Persian. Right?



Yes, You are completely right. Formal form of it is پيرارسال. Thanks to mention it.


----------



## seitt

Yes, indeed, many thanks for that.

I had no idea that the original version was پيرارسال. Does پيرار have a particular meaning?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Ce sont les paroles d'une très célèbre chanson iranienne chatée par l'une des plus grande chanteuse iranienne Haide هایده

هنوز به یاد خونه , همه دلامون خونه
هرگز باور نداشتیم , دنیا اینجور بمونه
سال سال , این چند سال
امسال , پارسال , پیرارسال
هر سال میگیم دریغ از پارسال




Faylasoof said:


> I have a question about *پيارسال* . I assume this is in colloquial speech, because I remember it being *پیرار سال*  , in formal Persian. Right?


 yes


----------



## searcher123

پيرار alone means 'the year before last', but it is not used alone in modern Persian.


----------



## seitt

Thank you very much indeed, all is now clear.


----------

